# Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

We have 3 of these available. They are all white, 2 DR, Syncro, 4Cylinder cars. They are for sale complete except for the engines (which are only 1.8 90 HP units anyway). They are imported as motorsport cars, so the registration for street use is completely up to the purchaser







. To answer a popular question- the Mk3 4cylinder cars do have the newest Heavy Duty type syncro systems! This is an awesome opportunity to jumpstart your dream project!!! Price is $6500 for a complete car. email me direct if interested [email protected]


















_Modified by [email protected] at 2:45 AM 3-23-2005_


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

you guys are awesome. 
-j


----------



## M. Turner (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (Muffler Bearing)*

churchville? when did that happen?


----------



## M. Turner (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (M. Turner)*

oh, and IM me a price too


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (M. Turner)*

Churchville- 3 years ago, and they are $6500 complete!


----------



## Sh0cker (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (NGP_Racing)*

you should post that on mk3 forums, 
pure euro as you can call it hahhaah


----------



## wagenbob (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Sh0cker)*

*Pantleg tightens thinking about the potential*
That's really a fair price, considering that it comes with a shell, decked out in euro trim. Unfortunately, there is a continent and a big ocean between here and Maryland and the shipping would eat up the money for the motor.


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale ([email protected])*

Wow. How would one go about getting one of these on the road?


----------



## Nachilus (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale ([email protected])*

what's the price and availablity to have one


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale (xjronx)*

Get a VIN set from another Mk 3 (crashed maybe but still legal to register) and retitle the car. That is the only way unfortunately due to ridiculous US import laws...

_Quote, originally posted by *xjronx* »_Wow. How would one go about getting one of these on the road?


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale (Shawn O)*

can you send me more pics
[email protected]


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale (Shawn O)*

If its crashed bad enough to have a salvage title don't they have the state police inspect it for stolen parts before putting it back on the road? In which case they would see different vin. #'s on the cars frame.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (NGP_Racing)*

how much for just the transmission, syncro, rear suspession, gas tank and floor pan to make my current car a syncro?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sh0cker)*

uummm


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_how much for just the transmission, syncro, rear suspession, gas tank and floor pan to make my current car a syncro?

The price of the syncro drivetrain is $3500- the floorpan, tank and lines are an additional $1000... For the extra $2k you get a complete Mk3 european Golf 2 DR.... there is a ton of awesome parts on one of these cars!!! But I can sell you the parts only if you choose- no problem


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale (Shawn O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn O* »_Get a VIN set from another Mk 3 (crashed maybe but still legal to register) and retitle the car. That is the only way unfortunately due to ridiculous US import laws...


Here's where it gets sticky- I can't import "parts" cars and sell them with a manual on how to beat the system when titling a euro spec car. That would land me in a lot of trouble








What I can say is that there are a dozen ways to do it- none have anything to do with cutting, swapping, or chopping. I have done it myself with no issues. Same VIN, no funny stuff. Check to see if you have an independant title service in your area, this will get you where you need to be. I can share my experience with anyone who buys one- it will be very enlightening








But as I said, whether you swap everything onto your own car- or get paperwork for one of these is ultimately up to you! All we're doing is selling a parts car


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_To answer a popular question- the Mk3 4cylinder cars do have the newest Heavy Duty type syncro systems!

What does that mean? Do the Canadian Passat G60 Syncros have less sturdy systems? And are you talking about a more robust VC, propshaft etc, or just the rear suspension components?
Wow I wish I had spare money.








If someone buys one for the drivetrain, can I scavenge the fenders and bumpers?


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale (punkassjim)*

I want the Euro hatch


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale ([email protected])*

Wow! Wish I had $6500... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale (jettadrvr94)*

couple of ?'s
are they rhd or lhd?
would you be able to bolt up say a x flow motor to the tranny? ( not sure if the euro use the same bolt pattern as us)
is the $6500 price shipped to the us?
thanks, might make an interesting hillclimb car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale (hkk735)*

The cars are already in the US at NGP. Depending on what bellhousing the car has, you can bolt either a VR6 or any 4 cylinder motor to the car.
They stated about it was a 1.8 base model car, so you could run a 16v, 2 liter crossflow, etc...
Or a VR6 with a bellhousing change.


_Modified by Shawn O at 12:57 PM 3-22-2005_


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
What does that mean? Do the Canadian Passat G60 Syncros have less sturdy systems? And are you talking about a more robust VC, propshaft etc, or just the rear suspension components?
Wow I wish I had spare money.








If someone buys one for the drivetrain, can I scavenge the fenders and bumpers?









Ahhhh, the lovely G60 Syncro- I have a really nice one of these at my shop for sale right now-($4k) It's a beautiful car! Anyway, the Passat G60 Syncro and the Rallye Golf both have the same Syncro system-except a couple different brackets and a longer driveshaft- which is also the same as the Mk3 syncro. But, the Base model Mk2 syncro cars had a "lightweight" system that is not capable of the 300-350 that a HD syncro system can "handle". (that is with upgrades, of course) 
And- the fenders and bumpers are available seperate at any time!


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Complete Mk3 Syncro Golfs for sale (Shawn O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn O* »_The cars are already in the US at NGP. Depending on what bellhousing the car has, you can bolt either a VR6 or any 4 cylinder motor to the car.
They stated about it was a 1.8 base model car, so you could run a 16v, 2 liter crossflow, etc...
Or a VR6 with a bellhousing change.

_Modified by Shawn O at 12:57 PM 3-22-2005_

This is all true except that the cars are still in our European warehouse







Which is actually good news- because if they were here- they would all be sold today!!! I have had 30 serious inquiries in the last week- we have one sold, one possibly sold tomorrow- and that leaves one definitely available. This container will also have a Rallye Golf parts car, and our Golf 3 Variant that will be one of eCode's demo cars for this year! Look for the site up in the next week! We're working on it as quick as we can!!!


----------



## kmalonejr (Jan 6, 2005)

NGp is the ****


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (kmalonejr)*

There is only one still available!!!


----------



## rabbi_turbo (Jan 4, 2011)

u still the car?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

holy 8 year old bump batman.


----------

